Ask HN: What mailing lists are you part of? - CrystalLangUser
======
chadcmulligan
Delphi jobs mailing list - it's pretty quiet [https://www.adug.org.au/delphi-
jobs-2/delphi-jobs/](https://www.adug.org.au/delphi-jobs-2/delphi-jobs/)

